# Prescription charges almost doubled in the space of a month



## biggerry (10 Dec 2013)

Hi.

 My wife is on daily medication for her Thyroid.  Last month she paid €7.94 for her prescription and today she was charged €14.45 for the exact same prescription. She has a 6 month prescription from her consultant.

 I looked up the "Primary Care Reimbursement Service Reimbursable Items" site  and entered in the drug code and it said that the "Reimbursement Price coding Instruction" is €1.80.

 Does this mean that the pharmacy charged my wife €6.14 to fill the prescription last month and charged her €12.65 today? If that's the case, can I ring around some other pharmacists in the area and see if they're cheaper? If they are, can I get the prescription back from my current pharmacist and bring it to the cheaper pharmacy?

 Thanks in advance for your help/advice!


----------

